# Photo update on Dreamer



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a little update. She is about 6 months old now. While she may still be tiny I'm happy she is still alive and finally growing. Her hair is also soft so she is getting healthy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My phone only let's me post one at a time


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She is slowly growing into her face


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, she is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a pretty little girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a cutie  she looks a lot like her half sister Puffy  hehe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is certainly a cutie pie!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's very pretty!  
I have two ND doelings that are teensy, too, I got them very stunted, but I'm trying to get them big and healthy, though it's taking a long time.
They're nearly 8 months old, about 30 pounds I think.
Do you know what Dreamer weighs?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

probably 15lbs


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow she sure does look soft and fluffy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...she's looking good!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What an absolute cutie Dreamer is!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so glad Dreamer is doing good! She is beautiful, too!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Precious baby. Loved seeing her. Her coat looks even better than when I last saw her, Stacey! Little TLC goes a long way. Cutest little thing, I just wanted to take her home, slap a diaper on her, and keep her inside with a litter box, lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , what a adorable little girl ! She would make a perfect buddy for 
my Bill and HoneyBee , lolol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo I have thought of sellin her so she can be a pet for someone. But I just can't seem to do it. Mostly because she was so sickly and needed so much TLC. Now that she is doing better I want to see of she will mature. She may never so I maybe forced to sell her since I already have 2 pets! And I promised my husband the goats would pay their way after this year.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Stacey, She is a doll! Reading this thread makes me wonder about my alpine girl, She had a hard start from the begging. Was born in the last blizzard of the year out in the snow left to die, was found by the owner half frozen to death (as she put it) Mom wouldn't accept her, so she had to be bottle fed. She was born April 15th, and is just 59lbs. She looks good and healthy, no fish tale, some rusting (she is black) and a slight wry face, just enough to see that its crooked, but thats it. She eats, drinks, plays and etc. great. So I wonder, if she stays this small by the times she is 8 months, would it be best to never breed her, breed her to a ND due to her size or just wait a year and see or ? Still very very new to all this, only have had them for 3 1/2 months.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is looking good! 
She may just surprise you too, even with the rough start she had she just needs time to get things in order so she can put all that TLC and food into filling out and growing


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's looking great! what a sweet little face!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura as to your girl. I would give her till next fall to see how she grows. But with a crooked faced you may not want to breed her anyway as that's a fault and can be passed on. It can get worse with time and make it harder for her to eat. It may not but its good to be aware just in case


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> Trickyroo I have thought of sellin her so she can be a pet for someone. But I just can't seem to do it. Mostly because she was so sickly and needed so much TLC. Now that she is doing better I want to see of she will mature. She may never so I maybe forced to sell her since I already have 2 pets! And I promised my husband the goats would pay their way after this year.


I would love her  So whenever that time comes Stacy&#8230;..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...she is so pretty!! Glad she is doing so well!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

lauraanimal1 said:


> Stacey, She is a doll! Reading this thread makes me wonder about my alpine girl, She had a hard start from the begging. Was born in the last blizzard of the year out in the snow left to die, was found by the owner half frozen to death (as she put it) Mom wouldn't accept her, so she had to be bottle fed. She was born April 15th, and is just 59lbs. She looks good and healthy, no fish tale, some rusting (she is black) and a slight wry face, just enough to see that its crooked, but thats it. She eats, drinks, plays and etc. great. So I wonder, if she stays this small by the times she is 8 months, would it be best to never breed her, breed her to a ND due to her size or just wait a year and see or ? Still very very new to all this, only have had them for 3 1/2 months.


If your doe has wry face, I would not be breeding her and passing that on.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo said:


> I would love her  So whenever that time comes Stacy&#8230;..


I will keep that in mind


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well i was blessed to meet Laura (and Yogi - what a love) today when she came to pick up Dreamer. its bitter sweet but I hope Dreamer loves her new home.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe.. I know it's hard Stacey :hug: but she's in an AMAZING home where she will be spoiled rotten for the rest of her days  :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup its what dreamer deserves. i just wish i could have given it to her. but as you can see im not even typing with caps because im one handed holding my sleeping 2 month old. i cant leave him to go playwith goats and its gotten to cold to bring him outside with me. next year i will have a new doeling to cherish and have time to love i hope. i didnt feed tonight julio did so im sure it will hit me more tomorow as she was very loud and demanding.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

StaceyRosado said:


> Well i was blessed to meet Laura (and Yogi - what a love) today when she came to pick up Dreamer. its bitter sweet but I hope Dreamer loves her new home.


Oh Stacey, I am sorry. I cannot imagine how difficult it must be for you go let Dreamer go. :tear: I have absolutely no doubt, however, that Laura will give her a wonderful, loving home with top notch care.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Stacy , she is doing wonderfully  If my husband would only put her down long enough to meet and greet the others I could have seen how she was going to do with them. But instead , we put her in a large crate over night with shavings and a good amount of straw and hay and her own little water bowl. She had her own little apartment and was able to see the others too. Dreamer was bright and chipper and vocal this morning , lol. We still haven't put her with my other little ones , they have only met through their pens in the garage. Its nasty here right now , so they have the garage pens to hang out in till it clears up a bit , then they will go to the outside pens. Bob wanted to bring her in the house last night but i was afraid of the temperature change , so I had to squash that idea 
The garage stays a nice even temp for them , not too cold and not too warm and no wind or drafts. So , if it were up to me , i would have all my goats in here , lolol. But , we call the little ones , the babies , and they are basically permanent in there , lol. Until the Spring , and they can stay in the barn in their own stall  Dreamer is sooooooo snuggly and a joy to hold , she just gets herself comfy and she takes in everything while in safely in your arms . She seems to want to butt Yogi ( poor Yogi ) he just wants to be friends , lolol. He is beside himself now , lol. I would lay right next to her and cuddle up if she would only let him , lolol. Oh well , thats the breaks Yogi 
Dreamer has eaten well and her pee and poop is normal. She will be a great addition to my herd , and will be treated like the princess she 
is  Thank you so much for letting me have her , we love her already !
It was a pleasure meeting you , Liam and Julio yesterday , you were so nice and welcoming , I love Julios sense of humor , lol. And the young man Liam is just so handsome , and what a head of hair he has ! 
He will be a heartbreaker for sure once he gets older  Bungee cord will definitely be needed , lolol. You have a lovely place , what a great piece of property ! I know why its called Vineland now , lol. 
My goats would make short work of those vines for ya !  And they will fertilize for free too , lol. Thanks again for Dreamer and introducing me to your family and herd , I enjoyed talking to you and so did Yogi. He loves Jersey , so many friendly people  he wanted to visit Danielle and Sara and MaryBeth , but we had a long ride ahead of us. I promised him we would go visit Three Havens another time 
Pictures to come soon


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update Laura 
I think she will be on spoiled princess. I'm so glad your husband loves her too. It hurts that I couldn't give her such love myself but knowing I gave her the chance to receive it from you guys helps some. Look forward to pictures.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

She's so beautiful and sweet!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow Stancy you did a wonderful thing...it doesnt make it hurt less when we give them up but when we know in our heart they are happy healthy and loved...then that makes it right!! And you could not have found a better place for her..Laura will love her ( if her hubby lets her lol) Its a good home...

I bet Liam is growing leaps and bounds..he will be running after the goats in no time!!... many Blessings!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , I went a little overboard with the pics , :eye roll:
But I love her so much already :hugs: she is just perfect


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A couple more , and that's it , promise :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok tricky~ I'm not crazy about dwarfs but she is pretty cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We have been contemplating on changing her name…but the more i say Dreamer , the more i like it , so it's going to be a hard decision , lol.
We narrowed it down to two possibilities , Daphne or Sweetpea 
I knew a pony names Sweetpea who was a total love bug. And , I love the name Daphne , but I was going to reserve it for a Nubian baby. I would love to hear anyones comments here  Everytime I say Dreamer , the song from Supertramp plays in my mind !
And , then again , there is Ozzy's song Dreamer……..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks , she is soooooo adorable , I can't take it , lolol. You just want to pick her up and cuddle her all the time ! I can understand why my husband is always holding her , lol. He scoops her up and walks around with her  I told him we should get one of those papooses to put her in , lolol.
She is laying at me feet right now ! It's warm out and the house is heated mainly by the wood stove , so its off right now and comfortable enough for her to be in and outside today. She has chased my cat up and down the stairs already , lol.
They seem to be enjoying themselves immensely  The cat stalks her , and she bleats and puts her head down as if to butt him and they chase each other ,lolol.
Too funny ! If someone told me five years ago that I would have a goat in my house playing with the cat I would have said they were doing the herbal for sure 
But seriously , I keep thinking of Peggy Sue and now Im contemplating on getting some clothes for her , lolol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh...sweetpea...all the way


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One vote Sweetpea  Actually two , I like it too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just love her coloring....I haven't read the whole thread...is she a bit small?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my thank you Laura.

My first thought when i saw them was "oh shes fine" not that I really thought otherwise but its nice to see she is comfortable with her new home. 

Sweet Pea =thats her moms name, though she isn't much of a sweet pea LOL 

playing with the cat - now thats to funny! Love it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

NyGoatMom said:


> I just love her coloring....I haven't read the whole thread...is she a bit small?


Dreamer had a rough go of it and yes she is stunted. Which is why she needed a special home.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , she is fine  I forgot her mom's name is Sweetpea ! lol.
I hope you don't mind me wanting to change her name .
I still might keep Dreamer , idk yet. Naming is very important to me 
Well , even if her Mom isn't the sweetest , her baby sure is !

I will post more pictures of her all the time , don't worry 
And Stacy , you can come visit her anytime your in the area .
We would love to have you here


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll have to video her and my cat next time , lol. It was hilarious !
My phone was in the TV room and I would have had to pass them to get it , so I stood there and enjoyed the moment , lol. No doubt it will happen again though


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the open invite Laura :hug:

Oh Ive renamed goats Ive purchased. But thats why I register the goats before selling so that they are sure to get the registered name I picked out for them :wink: - barn names can change.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I always loved little Dreamer <3 Boy she seemed to have just fit in so perfectly!  I would have snatched her up myself if I had the room, haha!! Ginger is her half sister, and she is an absolute doll too, a very sweet and special girl.

Tell Yogi that he can visit us over here the next time you come to NJ! We'd be happy to have him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ThreeHavens said:


> Ginger is her half sister, and she is an absolute doll too, a very sweet and special girl.


oh and Ginger's registered name is On Cloud 9 - so see Im cool with it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Laura she is a beautiful little girl!  

And way too funny about the cat! LOL!


----------

